# Commissar Caiphas Cain



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

What are your opinions on this? (if this is in the wrong section feel free to move it)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

On what? Cain's adventures? His fame? The truth behind him? His relationship(s)? The book series as a whole?

Theres a lot to have an opinion on, it just depends what _*this*_ is.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i think hes a kick ass guy. hes not as much of a coward as he leads himself to be. hes like the james bond of the 41st Millenium, he has his fair share of womans/half robot half womans


----------



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

He is the reason I want to play Guard, when a new codex comes out I am building him an army.


----------



## Celyis (Oct 13, 2008)

They need to give him a model, and stat him. Greatest HQ add EVER.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

man is a beast, and he is humble whether people want to admit it or not cuz he believes himself to be a coward but in truth he kicks some serious ass.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I haven't read the books, but i want to. I've heard a lot of good things about the books.

Especially how Jergen usually saves his ass with his melta, which someone referred to as a 'Jergen Ex Machina'.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

ther probably should be a model for jurgen (god i hope i spelled that right), and a special rule where cain will get "lost" and move the as far away as possible from any enemy unit


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

That would be a good rule for Cain, his stats would have to be similar to some S.M. commanders and Jergan would count as a psychic hood in game play. But alas I doubt there will ever be an official Caiphas Cain model for two reasons, one: because he would be overpowered for the I.G. and two: Games Workshop cannot be making official game rules for every hero of the 40,000 novels otherwise Alaric would have been made a Grey Knight Special Character a long time ago.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

then maybe someone on this forum should make one for non-tournament battles (i would, but i have no experience in this)


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

I would pattern him using Commissar Gaunt's Rules if one can find them.

Weapons are standard from the books just Master-crafted. 

One Rule is Inspiring Character, units within Line-of-site re-roll any LD tests they may need to take.

Cain will not join a unit.

Jurgen would have have standard Guardsman profile carries a Meltagun.

Rules patterned off Culexus Assassin in terms of null capability.

Plus, Agile Driver re-rolls difficult terrain tests for vehicle mounted in. 

Trying to think of something for scrounging.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

ive just thought of the strategic redeployment stratagem in apocalypse, would probably have at least one of those per game, if not once every 2 turns (is that even possible, because once every turn is too much) 

also i think fearless should be given to any unit within 12 inches (represents him trying to get as many soldiers in between him and the enemy)

if you can think of something that better represents these then speak up


----------



## tuomasjar (May 29, 2010)

How about the special scout pattern Salamander? It would need some special rules with the pintle-mounted bolter, autocannon, flamer(?) and Jurgens driving. Also when they disembark, it will remain where left, since Jurgen is the driver. 

I was also thinking about the instincts, reflexes and superior skill of the Cains swordmanship and laspistol marksmanship. 

Aaand the way Jurgen follows Cain even when attached to any Squad.


----------

